# Marijuana Withdrawal



## grodude (Jan 21, 2016)

I have been smoking for about 5 years and I smoke a lot throughout the day everyday. I have a drug test  coming up for a job so I decided to take a break from marijuana. This  will be my first break. To be honest part of the reason I am taking a  break is to find out if I am dependent on weed. I used to deny marijuana  addiction and withdrawal symptoms and I would like to know if I am in  denial. Today is my first day not smoking. I didn't wake and bake like I  normally do and I felt fine. I didn't have a craving or feel the need  to run and go smoke. At around lunch time is when I first felt I want to  smoke to stimulate my appetite, which is one of the reasons I smoke.  Even before I started smoking I've always had a problem with appetite. I  would feel hungry, but food didn't look appetizing and I couldn't  stomach it. I took a couple of bites of rice and ground beef and had to  force myself to eat more. Just the smell of the food made me nauseous. I  didn't have the sweats, my temperature didn't change, I wasn't  irritable (maybe mildly so, but nothing crazy), but my appetite was 0.  It's now midnight and I tried eating again, bust just couldn't. I am  going to make myself a [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pure-Protein-Ready-Frosty-Chocolate/dp/B002XULCA2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351200666&sr=8-2&keywords=protein+shake"]protein shake[/ame]  because like before I started smoking no matter how bad my appetite was  I could always drink just about anything or eat fruit, but hot meals,  among other things, I couldn't stomach. I am now feeling a little  irritable, but I THINK it's because I'm hungry and can't eat since I was  fine all day. 



This brings me to my question, am I  dependent on marijuana? How would I go about finding out if I am having  withdrawals or if marijuana was helping me eat or if I have a loss of  appetite because I am not smoking anymore and that was helping me eat?  Would I experience other symptoms or is this alone a possibility?


----------



## zem (Jan 21, 2016)

I have taken this ride too many often, i don't worry about it any more. it is your day 1 it is perfectly normal to lose appetite, add to it that you were able to force a few bites in which means that you are fine. irritability and such minor things that could once have taken place when i quit the first time turned out to be no more than anxiety because i had quit. right now, whenever i have to, like if i travel for a couple of weeks, or have to stay somewhere for a few nights where i have no weed, i just do it, with no effects whatsoever. If there was weed available i would smoke it, but i go around, do anything and everything that i would normally do without it. The first time that i quit, i did sweat at night and even during daytime, for 2 to 3 days. my appetite was back to normal also within the week, my irritability or any other effect vanished by the end of the week. I smoke like a chimney, 3-4 grams a day. time after time you notice how mild mj is, the more you notice that, the milder it gets. last time i cut was 3-4 months back, when i travelled, i cannot remember any moment where i even thought negatively, felt irritated, bad or in need. 
Now to answer your question, are YOU dependent on marijuana? well of course you are, as much as you are dependent on your beloved favourite food, and much less than you are dependent on your daily coffee. I hope this helps, enjoy the smooth ride  cheers!


----------



## Kraven (Jan 21, 2016)

Right on Zem, there is no proof of physical addiction. Our endocanabinoid receptors do not work that way. We evolved over thousands of years using Mj both as medicine and recreational. Propaganda has these kids thinking it is some dangerous drug....no alcohol and nicotine are addictive by nature, it is part of a feedback pleasure /need loop that happens as specific chemical reactions in the brain that makes most substances addicitve....If I hear another pot smoker spreading this same ** I'm just gonna ***** slap them. Grodude if you have the type of personality that lends you to and addictive nature then the only thing your addicted to when it comes to mj is smell, routine, taste or effect of weed...all psychological decisions me make purposely. Don't buy into the ** that big pharma and big cotton have been spewing since the late 1920's when hemp was poised to take over the textile industry since it is by far more durable and has many more uses than cotton. Big pharma is scared that mj will take so many people off so many poisons that they spew....truth of the matter is buddy you been propagandized into believing that weed is addictive....I have been a research nurse for over 20 years, I know the chemistry well and the math never adds up. You should take regular breaks because too much of anything is not good, I randomly take a week off here and there just to detox a bit, its refreshing and healthy. Every time I take a break the first day is sorta weird...I'm used to a routine and I changed it, I wake up day two and never feel the urge to smoke after...and then 6-10 days later I'll spark a bowl and go another bit before taking a break, cant always have ice cream every day, it's not good for you...same as with any chemical you put in you....moderation is the key.


----------



## zem (Jan 21, 2016)

how often do you take that break  kraven? it has been like once a year to me, i normally do it only when i have to


----------



## ziggyross (Jan 21, 2016)

It's a mental addiction not a physical addiction for me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2016)

I have never had a problem not smoking,,and i have smoked for yrs. I have stopped several times for all kinds of reasons with no withdrawals. Ciggs was a real pain stopping though. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a very addictive personality and I feel i am not physically addicted to pot like I am coffee and like I was a long time ago with cigarettes. However, i know I am psychological dependent. I have quit when going to third world countries like West Virginia. I can do it but i don't like it... I don't have withdrawls of any kind ,,,just wanna get high. You can do it. Sounds like you really need it for your meds and that would be very hard to quit if you can't eat. Good luck to you.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 21, 2016)

yeah i don't like calling it addiction. but i definitely feel.. obtuse when i've not smoked for a day or two.  just not right.
i definitely notice it.

i guess like anything; when you make it routine, your body goes 'hey *** something's not right' when you break the routine. *W T F is a bad word now? c'mon WTH.

i'm a bad smoker though, admit i abuse it a bit, as i've not really taken a break since high school.
i wont say addicted though, as it's much different than going without smokes   but yeah, i definitely feel it, and don't like that feeling.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2016)

I have smoked for decades and have no real problems when I quit, other than I would prefer to imbibe if I could.  Like Rosebud, I have traveled to places that I did not feel comfortable taking cannabis.  Or, I took only carry on baggage and did not wish to risk it.  I have never experienced any physical discomfort normally associated with withdrawal.  

I do not think this is withdrawal/addiction.  As you did not eat well before you ever started cannabis (you mention it as a reason you smoke) I would say that you are again experiencing the symptoms of whatever causes your loss of appetite now that you are no longer taking your medicine.  If a substance (medicine) helps you with a problem (illness) and that problem returns when you quit taking the substance, I would not call that dependence or withdrawal in the classic sense.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 21, 2016)

.

I have MANY addictions.

air, water, nutrition... the list goes on


seriously, lets start off by defining the term 


> &#8226; addiction &#8211; a state characterized by compulsive engagement in rewarding stimuli despite adverse consequences



Besides not getting that possible job, I'm not seeing the "ADVERSE CONCEQUENCES" necessary for, by definition a (oooo scary word coming) marijuana ADDICTION.


:48:


PS 
last time I quit (legal issues) I didn't sleep well 
but one could easily chalk that up to the (legal issues) stress 
(that was about 15 years ago LOL)


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2016)

good point Joe!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> I have MANY addictions.
> 
> ...



Been there done that,got the t shirt,,,it was orange. Lol
Good posting Joe.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 21, 2016)

.

OP said "dependent" not addicted...

if I'm going to take the "by definition" road, I should have got that right first...

but I think he gets the idea 



:48:


----------



## morghiuna01 (Mar 30, 2016)

:48:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 30, 2016)

I used to take a break, every couple of months ZEM, it never seemed to bother me in the least and I smoke heavy. Since then I have stopped taking breaks, I see no reason why I should miss a sesh.


----------



## 4thstreet (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for the info..


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2016)

Kraven said:


> I used to take a break, every couple of months ZEM, it never seemed to bother me in the least and I smoke heavy. Since then I have stopped taking breaks, I see no reason why I should miss a sesh.



Exactly Kraven.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2016)

Kraven said:


> I used to take a break, every couple of months ZEM, it never seemed to bother me in the least and I smoke heavy. Since then I have stopped taking breaks, I see no reason why I should miss a sesh.



:yeahthat:


----------



## DirtyDiana (May 31, 2016)

Not addictive,  but I sure get bummed out when I don't have any!


----------



## vostok (May 31, 2016)

grodude said:


> I have been smoking for about 5 years and I smoke a lot throughout the day everyday. I have a drug test  coming up for a job so I decided to take a break from marijuana. This  will be my first break. To be honest part of the reason I am taking a  break is to find out if I am dependent on weed. I used to deny marijuana  addiction and withdrawal symptoms and I would like to know if I am in  denial. Today is my first day not smoking. I didn't wake and bake like I  normally do and I felt fine. I didn't have a craving or feel the need  to run and go smoke. At around lunch time is when I first felt I want to  smoke to stimulate my appetite, which is one of the reasons I smoke.  Even before I started smoking I've always had a problem with appetite. I  would feel hungry, but food didn't look appetizing and I couldn't  stomach it. I took a couple of bites of rice and ground beef and had to  force myself to eat more. Just the smell of the food made me nauseous. I  didn't have the sweats, my temperature didn't change, I wasn't  irritable (maybe mildly so, but nothing crazy), but my appetite was 0.  It's now midnight and I tried eating again, bust just couldn't. I am  going to make myself a protein shake  because like before I started smoking no matter how bad my appetite was  I could always drink just about anything or eat fruit, but hot meals,  among other things, I couldn't stomach. I am now feeling a little  irritable, but I THINK it's because I'm hungry and can't eat since I was  fine all day.
> 
> 
> 
> This brings me to my question, am I  dependent on marijuana? How would I go about finding out if I am having  withdrawals or if marijuana was helping me eat or if I have a loss of  appetite because I am not smoking anymore and that was helping me eat?  Would I experience other symptoms or is this alone a possibility?



I have regular weed tests and prepare, 6 weeks out I'm off weed, sleep badly, and use those natural organic type sleeping pearls, that taste horrid, they keep me calm during the day too, also a laxative if required but that can be eased with returning to a hi veg diet that I like, even when toking I'm still going thru 10 liter(3usg?) bucket of grapes a week ....lol
I grew the grape vines to to make wine, ease my weed so now I eat the grapes, but thats indica for you.

One time I got pulled over by a cop no older than 17 years I swear, I was wearing dark shades at the time and we both new I was ripped but couldn't prove it, but leaving he did say ..taken weed you get them 'stoner moments' for days after you stop you know?   ..I just nooded but later found he was right...little shyiser!

good luck


----------

